# Anyone heading from Suffolk?



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

We'll be leaving Ipswich about 6am, breakfast at Thrapston for about 7ish then hopefully up in Coventry for 9. Anyone else gonna be heading along the A14? Will be looking out for clean motors!!! See u all up there!


----------



## rottie (Sep 2, 2012)

look out for an e39 blue and shiny, be leaving at 7am, i will wave when i go past :wave:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Will keep an eye out! I'll be in a silver mondeo st- hopefully clean and shiny if I win the argument with the wife tomorrow!


----------



## rottie (Sep 2, 2012)

cars all washed and clean,looking forward to tomorrow, do you pop into tesco's copdock on a friday as i am sure the i have seen your mondeo parked up, see someone get out, a tall bloke with a bald head like me with a bluetooth inear, surprised what you see when you are sitting there waiting for the misses


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

luke w said:


> We'll be leaving Ipswich about 6am, breakfast at Thrapston for about 7ish then hopefully up in Coventry for 9. Anyone else gonna be heading along the A14? Will be looking out for clean motors!!! See u all up there!





rottie said:


> look out for an e39 blue and shiny, be leaving at 7am, i will wave when i go past :wave:


Leaving Cambridge around 07:30. Four of us are coming up, in a mates AMG, so we'll stick our fingers up as we zoom past....:lol: :wave:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Why not get up at 5am & clean my car before you go?


----------



## chippy100 (Jun 8, 2014)

leaving linton cambridgeshire at 8 
grey scirocco


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Not me u see at Tesco Rottie! Will keep eyes peeled for all of u!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Leaving Elmswell at 7am in the wife's lime green fiesta


----------



## leeroywinston (Aug 4, 2013)

I left Stowmarket at 5am in my silver mondeo st but I was in the arrive and shine  

Should of introduced your self mate


----------

